# Nihang Sikhs



## Sherab (Dec 24, 2007)

*Nihangs doing Chatka*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzrmxKUg0xc

Do not watch if under 18, enough said.

Can anyone here justify such an act?

Vijaydeep-ji - I hear budhadal reguarly does chatka.

Please enlighten me on this topic.

thank you and wjkk, wjkf.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 9, 2008)

YouTube - 3D Dialogue: Nihang Sikhs Part 1
YouTube - 3D Dialogue: Nihang Sikhs Part 2


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sherab said:


> *Nihangs doing Chatka*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzrmxKUg0xc
> 
> ...



"justify" in what way?  nihangs are warriors, and soldiers must eat adequate protein in order to remain in fighting shape.   since it was not practical or even possible to grow dal or other high-protein crops while fighting a war, eating meat is the next best thing.

nihangs who do jhatka today are simply maintaining the customs and traditions of their past, and passing them on to future generations.  

i don't understand what the problem is.  if you prefer to eat a vegetarian diet (i do), then you should do so.   but it's not really up to us to force our personal dietary views on others, is it?


----------



## Sherab (Feb 9, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> "justify" in what way?  nihangs are warriors, and soldiers must eat adequate protein in order to remain in fighting shape.   since it was not practical or even possible to grow dal or other high-protein crops while fighting a war, eating meat is the next best thing.
> 
> nihangs who do jhatka today are simply maintaining the customs and traditions of their past, and passing them on to future generations.
> 
> i don't understand what the problem is.  if you prefer to eat a vegetarian diet (i do), then you should do so.   but it's not really up to us to force our personal dietary views on others, is it?


I amde this post awhile ago, and my views have changed


----------



## Kookoobird (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm not against eating meat (I eat meat everyday) but when that goats head was removed was the body still twitching and moving or was that just me who saw that? I thought that was supposed to be a quick, painless death.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Kookoobird said:


> I'm not against eating meat (I eat meat everyday) but when that goats head was removed was the body still twitching and moving or was that just me who saw that? I thought that was supposed to be a quick, painless death.




when the brain has been separated from the body, they body feels no pain.


----------



## drkhalsa (Feb 10, 2008)

> I'm not against eating meat (I eat meat everyday) but when that goats head was removed was the body still twitching and moving or was that just me who saw that? I thought that was supposed to be a quick, painless death.



You are right in your observation!

Body indeed was twiching 

Pain is not something physical but the preception that is processed by Brain centre  ( Thalamus to be specific ) and the information passed  on to even higher centre that make one concious of pain 

But all the sensory preceptions( almost ) has to pass through spinal cord to reach Brain and also all the  Motor activity messages also pass through spinal cord from CNS to reach Periphery..

So when Head is cut suddenly animal might feel pain for the fraction of second while cuting is still in the process but once head is seperate 
Brain stop  recieving signals and hence cant precieve pain 

But the Spinal cord still keep on firing neurons  in uncontrolled or autonomus fashion and produce movemnets in the head less body without higher control.

Jhatka is the safest way to eat healthy Meat - as you can choose a healthy animal 

Nihangs do Jatka na d also serve it in Langar on various occasions and its called Dalee da Parshad 

Everyday one half of the creation eats up the other half as food and as nothin is deviod of Sat/Akal  so whether you eat Meat or Dal ( pulses)just Chill!


----------

